# Revive the threads!!



## ArwenStar (Sep 26, 2019)

Ive just been into the archives (got lost and went into a Legolas hater hotel to ask for directions(they were throwing darts at his face)) I want them all revived ASAP! 
*tiptoes back down archive lane, finds another entrance to the Legolas hater hotel and sees a guy shooting at more posters. They have a pool. Runs back to new threads in a hurry.*
Yikes!
I need planned expeditions to go in there!
Something I learned there were more sub forums than now and registered members who haven’t been seen since 2006!
Bye
*goes and gets lost in archives for 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 years*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 26, 2019)

I haven't checked in a while, but if you open the profiles of some of the more "prolific" posters of yore, you'll find 1000+ posts listed, many of which have dissappeared. I believe Erestor told me they may have vanished with a system change years ago.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 26, 2019)

I think that the links don't work because when they were moved to the archives the URL changes but it doesn't update in the user's profile. If you know the exact title of the post, you can try Googling TTF to see if you can find it.

Ex. here's a thread from page 27 of the archive threads. I put the below into Google Search, no space between site: and thetolkienforum.com, enter the title of the thread in quotes (" ") 
site:thetolkienforum.com "What made Gandalf stronger?"

You can always pm me with the direct URL to a thread that you've found and I can necromance it.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Sep 26, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> Ive just been into the archives (got lost and went into a Legolas hater hotel to ask for directions(they were throwing darts at his face)) I want them all revived ASAP!
> *tiptoes back down archive lane, finds another entrance to the Legolas hater hotel and sees a guy shooting at more posters. They have a pool. Runs back to new threads in a hurry.*
> Yikes!
> I need planned expeditions to go in there!
> ...



Have fun in the archives ArwenStar but be careful in there! Some of those early posts are mind boggling. I loved to wander around in there too when I was a newbie here. Some of them are gems. I venture back when I get a chance but I'm not on now as often as I used to be. If I missed saying, "welcome" to you sorry. So I'll say, "Welcome" now. I think you bring up some interesting subjects and I enjoy reading your remarks. You are a breath of fresh air to the Forum.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 26, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> Ive just been into the archives ... I want them all revived ASAP!


Errrrrrrrrr .. I only briefly nosed about the archives. Just the thought still makes me sneeze!
There are ancient, dusty *non*-archived threads here that I decided to give a pass because a lot of them are so dated.
A post in some "active" thread (last post there early 2002) hypothesizing about The Hobbit as a film and how easy it would be to do this small book as a film (as in *one* film).
We know what came of that. Rather *send* that to the archives rather than digging dusty stuff out. 😧


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 26, 2019)

*wanders out of archives 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 threads later*
Glad to see everyone alive! I ran into the strangest thing on TTF *shudders at memory* a... Harry Potter lover! *Spoiling nice lotr, ruining it. Give me lotr now, and keep nassty Harry Potter!*
Also found a spreader of disorder this YayGollum. Ick!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 27, 2019)

He was a funny guy! You must admit he kept the act up very well.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

True


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

Yup, I also ran across YayGollum somewhere. 😄
But I think it was in a quiz of sorts, where he had the other participants tearing their hair out at his a**-backwards "evil logic". 🤣
Reminds me vaguely of "Council of Elrond", where we had things called "Realms" - I say had, because there used to one for each of the Valar/ier, perhaps even Morgoth; by now only the "Vairë The Weaver" Realm that I'm active in still has a bit of activities. (Realms were a kind of "sub-site"; you could only be member of one at any given time, and there was a waiting period before you could leave one and become a member of another).
In the "Weaver Realm", as we refer to it, there was once a thing about joining the "corrupted" respectively "uncorrupted" faction, and all sorts of threads deriving from that. Has gone s dormant as all the other Realms in their entirety. 😞


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 27, 2019)

I'd imagine the wait time for leaving Morgoth's Realm was excruciating.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 27, 2019)

I forgot about YayGollum but do remember him lurking like the real Gollum throughout the forum. He was here way before me.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'd imagine the wait time for leaving Morgoth's Realm was excruciating.


Oopsie! Committed the cardinal sin of not checking easily reached sources (aka Council of Elrond) before beginning to babble.
No, just 7 Valar and 7 Valier, Melkor / Morgoth was nixed.
There is a thread in the "General Realms Discussion" forum called "No realm of Melkor?", with discussion going both ways. But last post there was on 31 July 2011.
But one of the members of the "Vairë The Weaver" Realm pointed out that the realm has "... uncorrupted and corrupted Weavers. We "declare" ourselves shortly after joining the Realm …", so that was probably as close as it got. I have no idea of what went on in the other Realms, as at most two were still very sporadically active when I joined CoE almost six years ago.

Just a short anecdote about the "corrupted" faction of that Realm.
As befitting a Melkorian, i.e. militaristic outfit (can one do an outfit with all misfits? ) they had military ranks with occasional promotions.
But as per the last update of promotions (13 February 2018), they had a Lieutenant-Colonel (during summer apparently on site visits once a month), a Major (AWOL for way over a year), a Captain (one of the rare regular posters), a Lieutenant (apparently AWOL for a long time, just returned in the last few days), and noncoms and privates below that, only one of those putting in sporadic visits. An extremely top-heavy outfit, with three officers and only one private at current count.
The two top ranks (Lieutenant-Colonel and Captain) go by the member names of Evil~Shieldmaiden and Lord_Sauron. These are not *Realm*-specific names, mind you, they are site names. The Realm seems in origin to have been more interested in The SIlmarillion than the site as a whole, which may explain a certain "darkness" (in good humor).


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I forgot about YayGollum but do remember him lurking like the real Gollum throughout the forum. He was here way before me.


I’m surprised he isn’t lurking around this thread now his been mentioned. There’s a setting so that if your mentioned in a thread it notifies you. Either YayGollum is hiding around somewhere *quickly looks around for the sound of Gollum feet creeping closer* or he has turned that setting off. Also has he been lurking around in the tunnels of ttf for 500 years? Just wondering 🙂

I have looked at CoE briefly, and it disent seem that good. Certainly not as good as ttf!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> I have looked at CoE briefly, and it disent seem that good. Certainly not as good as ttf!


It's organized a bit differently, but mainly participation plummeted in the almost six years I've been there, especially after the last EE DVD came out. And quite a few youngsters in school or college did their respective graduating, and probably found other interests to occupy them, or even just a crunch for time to spend online. Sad, but so is life.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 27, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> In the "Weaver Realm", as we refer to it, there was once a thing about joining the "corrupted" respectively "uncorrupted" faction, and al sorts of threads deriving from that



lol


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 27, 2019)

> I forgot about YayGollum but do remember him lurking like the real Gollum throughout the forum. He was here way before me.



I remember him too. He always sparked some interesting discussion. Though they were pretty narrowly focused IIRC.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> IIRC


Huh? Add it to the acronym thread!!!!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 29, 2019)

"If I Read Correctly"
And after my second (third?) morning coffee (normal cups, not mugs!), my brain has returned to what passes for its normal functioning level.
But as I have not used any of the Internet messaging stuff (except for the dear old dinosaurs SMS (short messge service, used for "stupid phones") and e-mail) I may be excused from taking a while to come to this realization.

Aren't the messaging thingies the *real* cause of turning what were once local epidemics into a world-wide acronym pandemic? 
I mean, this disease was once held in quarantine quite effectively by being limited to bureaucracies of all sorts (of which big companies by now far outnumber the classical bureaucrats).
Yes, Smombies of the world, hang your heads in shame for releasing a plague once held under reasonable control by strict quarantine measures upon an unsuspecting and unprepared world! 🤢 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 29, 2019)

Case in point: "*I*f* I R*ecal* C*orrectly".


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 29, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Case in point: "*I*f* I R*ecal* C*orrectly".


Okayyyyyyyyyy ...
Which brings right to the heart of the weakness of the acronym system: ambiguity.
Me, I read *much* better (and faster) than I can memorize things - so *read* comes much more naturally to mind.


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 29, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I forgot about YayGollum but do remember him lurking like the real Gollum throughout the forum. He was here way before me.


*YayGollum* is a great guy, and great fun to post with. If you're seeing this, *YayGollum* (or *Ranger Dave*, or *Butterbur*, or any number of other old TTF minions!), *please return to the forum!* We miss you. *Ancalagon*, I know you're lurking about: speak up!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2019)

I think you can tag people by using the @ symbol and typing their name. Unfortunately, none of the old members show up when I try that .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 30, 2019)

Probably don't have their email notifications turned on -- or did such a thing exist here "back then"?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't have mine turned on either but you can still @ me. It just creates a notification on the site. Maybe their accounts aren't provisioned for it if they haven't logged in for years or something.


----------

